# When it's better to NOT become an artist?



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? Are there any requirements for being an artist? (something else than all sorts of creativity, of course) What are some traits that may possibly make it difficult to be an artist?

I'm struggling with my drawing habits and can't really decide wether to give up almost completely or somehow make it easier to continue making art. Obviously practice makes it all better but I don't seem to find the time for it or motivation in general. (I'm also quite busy with high school) I think I may have some traits, or so, that make it more difficult for me to continue making art. (I demand logic from my art, I'm not satisfied with my ideas and am very self-critical, I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.)


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

As someone who sees art as integral to their life, I can't say that there is anything that makes it better to not be an artist. Plenty will say it is a waste of time and money but few know the joy of creating a work of art with their bare hands. It is the most rewarding thing I've ever achieved when I actually finish a piece. All artists struggle with self-critique, losing inspiration half-way through your work and getting bored. 

It's honestly just another part of the process as with any creative discipline. I recommend you force yourself to try something new. Like a new medium. Go to a workshop. You don't have to spend loads of money. If you only paint, start sculpting. If you only sculpt, start some photography or etching. Some of the disciplines I refused to do, I soon learnt I was actually really good at only when I was forced to get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

voron said:


> Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? Are there any requirements for being an artist? (something else than all sorts of creativity, of course) What are some traits that may possibly make it difficult to be an artist?
> 
> I'm struggling with my drawing habits and can't really decide wether to give up almost completely or somehow make it easier to continue making art. Obviously practice makes it all better but I don't seem to find the time for it or motivation in general. (I'm also quite busy with high school) I think I may have some traits, or so, that make it more difficult for me to continue making art. (I demand logic from my art, I'm not satisfied with my ideas and am very self-critical, I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.)


I would not plan for art to be a means to make a living. About 3% of the artists in the world can actually live off their art. You could continue to pursue it as a part of your life, but have another career. If it takes off, great, if not, you are still able to eat, clothe yourself, and keep a roof over your head.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

voron said:


> Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? Are there any requirements for being an artist? (something else than all sorts of creativity, of course) What are some traits that may possibly make it difficult to be an artist?
> 
> I'm struggling with my drawing habits and can't really decide wether to give up almost completely or somehow make it easier to continue making art. Obviously practice makes it all better but I don't seem to find the time for it or motivation in general. (I'm also quite busy with high school) I think I may have some traits, or so, that make it more difficult for me to continue making art. (I demand logic from my art, I'm not satisfied with my ideas and am very self-critical, I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.)


Do you mean Job wise or just as a hobby. I draw as a hobby but if one does not understand how to market there work making any money off of that can be difficult. Some artists become very succesful but there are also many great artists that are not making enough to even survive. If you really like Art that much go to school and become an art teacher


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

voron said:


> Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? Are there any requirements for being an artist? (something else than all sorts of creativity, of course) What are some traits that may possibly make it difficult to be an artist?
> 
> I'm struggling with my drawing habits and can't really decide wether to give up almost completely or somehow make it easier to continue making art. Obviously practice makes it all better but *I don't seem to find the time for it or motivation in general*. (I'm also quite busy with high school) I think I may have some traits, or so, that make it more difficult for me to continue making art. (I demand logic from my art, I'm not satisfied with my ideas and am very self-critical, I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.)


If you're not motivated to make art then why push yourself into a career that's going to rely on that?


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do you mean Job wise or just as a hobby.





Poizon said:


> If you're not motivated to make art then why push yourself into a career that's going to rely on that?





tanstaafl28 said:


> I would not plan for art to be a means to make a living. About 3% of the artists in the world can actually live off their art. You could continue to pursue it as a part of your life, but have another career. If it takes off, great, if not, you are still able to eat, clothe yourself, and keep a roof over your head.


I meant it as a hobby mostly. I don't think I could manage in an art career, to be honest. Also it's true that it's risky.
Though I've planned it to be a side job, in a way. I'd do commissions every now and then to get a little extra. However I think my confidence and skills with drawing aren't enough for commissioning yet and I have a bit of a problem with it.

Also, yes. It kind of feels like I'm only pushing myself to something that doesn't motivate me enough. But I have the skills and I'm somewhat gifted in visual arts so I would like to put that skill into use. I've drawn as long as I can remember and giving up all that does sound a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

From my experience, it seems that when people say they "lack motivation," what they actually mean is they lack self-discipline, or that something more powerful than habit, or motivation—an illness—is holding them back. You've said you wanted to "get a little extra."—That's your motivation right there. You've also said you were "gifted in visual arts so [you] would like to put all that skill into use." Still motivation.

The problem here, as I see it, has to do with your lack of confidence about your art, your getting bored too quickly, having the wrong expectations, and lacking self-discipline. Those are the things you need to address to turn that uncertainty into a "yes"–I can do commissions as a side job.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

voron said:


> I meant it as a hobby mostly. I don't think I could manage in an art career, to be honest. Also it's true that it's risky.
> Though I've planned it to be a side job, in a way. I'd do commissions every now and then to get a little extra. However I think my confidence and skills with drawing aren't enough for commissioning yet and I have a bit of a problem with it.
> 
> Also, yes. It kind of feels like I'm only pushing myself to something that doesn't motivate me enough. But I have the skills and I'm somewhat gifted in visual arts so I would like to put that skill into use. I've drawn as long as I can remember and giving up all that does sound a bit uncomfortable.


Creative expression calls to a person. They more-or-less feel compelled to do it. Maybe drawing isn't your thing. Maybe painting, music, poetry, or something else. Play around. Make a mess. That's what creativity is all about. Make a glorious mess and see if something beautiful comes out of it. For some people, it's the process, for others, it's the outcome.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

When you don't have a creative bone in your body. Some people are in denial, they think they are amazing artist when at the end of the day, they suck. I think it takes a strong honest friend to tell someone their art sucks, and for those who sugar coat what their art really looks like is not a real friend. Reminds me of American Idol, hard to believe some people are so tone deaf they believe to be amazing singers.

Not many people make a decent living on art. You basically would need a second Job that pays well for sure. If you have been said to be an amazing artist, don't get disappointed by the amount of $$$ you are making , very few people are recognized for a great Job done. I'd get outside opinions, or take it to an event like a flee market. If you don't sell anything with hundreds of people viewing your work, I would pack it up and remind myself you are not good at everything you put your hands too.

I believe that true artist don't have to push themselves or make themselves good at what they do. It comes naturally to those who are meant to be an artist. Much like musicians, as a rule they teach themselves to play an instrument and don't force themselves to become one with music.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

voron said:


> Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? Are there any requirements for being an artist? (something else than all sorts of creativity, of course) What are some traits that may possibly make it difficult to be an artist?


I have a tremor and I still draw. It's not my main passion. It's just a side hobby for me that I do sometimes when the mood strikes me. For the longest time, I barely drew and I felt really insecure about my ability to draw lines because of my tremor. Then I got a phone with this thing called S Note, where I can basically draw, erase, draw, erase, to my heart's content. Easy to fix messy lines, no hassle of paper and pen/pencil (which also demotivated me to try in the past). 

As for requirements, the only requirement is that you do it. That's it. See:






Annotated version: Even people with debilitating problems can make simple drawings.



voron said:


> (I'm also quite busy with high school) I think I may have some traits, or so, that make it more difficult for me to continue making art.


Being busy with life can make it harder to get in the mindset for art. See:






Annotated version: One way to look at creativity is that we have an "open" mode and a "closed" mode. Open allows us to try stuff without judgment, closed is vital for everyday living and survival but stifles creativity. Getting into the open mode can sometimes require setting aside time to let yourself be creative (and sometimes, most of that time will be spent getting into the open mode, rather than being creative). 



voron said:


> I'm not satisfied with my ideas and am very self-critical, I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.)


This is just a plague of many, if not most, people who do the arts. The nature of creativity is not one of turning in an assignment to get it graded. Things are much more looseweave. It's easy to get tripped up trying to apply the mindset of the one to the action of the other.



voron said:


> I'm struggling with my drawing habits and can't really decide wether to give up almost completely or somehow make it easier to continue making art. Obviously practice makes it all better but I don't seem to find the time for it or motivation in general.


Again, most people who do the arts are plagued by this in some way. Most of us are not living in a world that is naturally conducive to creative activity. We're primed for efficiency and timeliness from the moment we get out of bed in the morning.

If you want to do it, you have to find the time. 

But don't feel obligated to do it just because you're good at it. Being good at something might be reason to do it if it pays the bills. Otherwise, do it as you desire, as a hobby and enjoy yourself. It's really hard to make the arts into a paying job; there's no need to make it into a job without pay, just because that's how the rest of your life works.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*When you lack talent, obviously.*


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1. If you have lifestyle expectations that are unrealistic for the income or living situation of the average artist in your field.

2. If you cannot "kill you babies." In other words, art in the business world is business-oriented. It's not about total creative freedom because at the end of the day it's the customer who pays. If you are really attached to your vision of how art should be and will struggle with the business"it's a service" aspect, then it might be better left as a hobby.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Hao said:


> *When you lack talent, obviously.*


Sadly, this has not stopped a great number of people.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Coburn said:


> Sadly, this has not stopped a great number of people.


So true.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Hao said:


> *When you lack talent, obviously.*


I would argue that a mixture of dedication to improvement and an eye for quality, are far more important than what we tend to think of as "talent." Talent might get your foot in the door, but it won't keep you standing. 

The eye for quality is needed for knowing when it's ok to be confident in your ability, without concern for being arrogant, and just in general, knowing how to find your way to better results. And the dedication is necessary to perfect your craft (a lifelong goal with no real end point). 

I have seen people in the arts who are good and dedicated, but they are perpetual students in their minds. You'd think this would be a good thing, but some of them take it to such an extreme that they can never seem to believe they have done a good job and they sabotage their own best efforts by believing that they are always one step behind where they need to be. In a word, they are insecure about their ability to do well, no matter how long they keep at it. It's a sad thing to see. With a developed eye for quality, they would know when they are on the right track, but some people just don't seem to have much of one, or, perhaps, they are insecure about that too. 

A good example in the public eye is Seth MacFarlane. With the kind of success he's had, you'd think he would be one of the most confident creators in the world. Instead, you have interviews like this:


----------



## Girlyswirl (Oct 10, 2012)

voron said:


> Could any of you familiar with any area of arts (preferably visual arts) tell me when it's better to _not_ become an artist? *Concerning Visual Arts, purchase your program. Try not to download the PS CSC*& trial every 6 months.  Concerning pen and ink. When you don't have the space to think about your materials. Books like the art therapy source book might help jog your mind because while it uses various materials like clay, pastel, oil paints, acrylic paint, gel, ink, it cares about the texture you're creating. You see? It's also helpful to have a large wad of money at your disposal if you'
> re picky. *
> 
> *Also, it's not a good idea to be an artist if you don't want to work with your teachers. High School helps because the teacher works with a source your mind does not need to worry about. Once you move on to a university, you have tons of books with your teachers secret all to yourself. If you're not interested in those you may have missed out on something you would normally love. *Those sources (external webpages that have special codes) have projects sometimes listed on the side that you could do for fun.
> ...



*I hope this helps you!*


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Who said it has to be all or nothing. 

I have made a very good seasonal career for myself as a seasonal wedding photographer and making business promotional materials. That said I recognize that I do not desire to live off of a seasonal income and have to ultimately support my cost of daily living for myself and my children the entire year. Its a great extra cash flow. It expands my resume because I know how to direct large groups of people, do graphics and promotions, and I am exercising it as an outlet with extra cash flow. I have in no way given up on it ever potentially making me more income. But I prioritize it around more sustainable regular and dependable income goals. I am actually researching heavily commercial and retail rental spaces to expand and start a media company local and I think I can do within steps, BUT I am not prioritizing that above dependable daily living goals. IE I work fulltime as well as am still pursuing my degree end goal for degree occupational therapy that in no way serves as much to any artistic pursuits. Its serves me in my other long range resume and career base tho. 

SO again I ask who said it has to be one or the other. Do not put all your eggs in one basket. Keep your dreams and hobbies alive but be realistic. You likely will need another career to sustain you or for back up. If you end up down the road being able to open a gala or studio fucken awesome keep that dream alive. But in order to do that you will have to likely suck it up and work for the man to even get the down payments and cost of set up required and even then you still have to account for cost of living and have cushion for rent at both a location for your business as well as ensuring you can support where ever you live. 

I suggest you keep your dream alive but focus on a back up career or earning a nest egg to support it. You can stay active by participating in expos, contests, shows, fairs, exhibits, I have a cousin who is a wonderful painter she started going into high end offices and asking if she could provide a sample piece of work and then if they liked it they could commission more work that has worked out fabulously for her. Just keep at it and build your portfolio but you need to either work somewhere to save to fund an end goal or have a back up plan. Its not a career to put all your eggs in that basket. But pursue your dreams.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Coburn said:


> 2. If you cannot "kill you babies." In other words, art in the business world is business-oriented. It's not about total creative freedom because at the end of the day it's the customer who pays. If you are really attached to your vision of how art should be and will struggle with the business"it's a service" aspect, then it might be better left as a hobby.


Yas. 

I've tried a few times to do graphics and digital painting for business. I've been successful enough but a lot of times at the cost of feeling tethered to projects I have little heart in. Then I sit staring at my screen wondering why I roped myself into it in the first place.

On the other hand I have a friend who just keeps churning it out and has seemed to adapt well to art as business. I'm glad for her. She was always more of the true "artist" between the two of us. I just always drew incidentally, for funsies. For her it seemed like a drive, a need.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

angelfish said:


> Yas.
> 
> I've tried a few times to do graphics and digital painting for business. I've been successful enough but a lot of times at the cost of feeling tethered to projects I have little heart in. Then I sit staring at my screen wondering why I roped myself into it in the first place.
> 
> On the other hand I have a friend who just keeps churning it out and has seemed to adapt well to art as business. I'm glad for her. She was always more of the true "artist" between the two of us. I just always drew incidentally, for funsies. For her it seemed like a drive, a need.


I have a friend who is more like you, but who has forced herself to deal with it because she refuses to do anything else with her life. There is no backup plan for her.

For me...I really enjoy design, but it's never been as personal to me as it is for some. So long as I'm getting paid enough, I'll kill all the babies. 

But yeah, I grew up around a lot of artist types and that's always seemed to a be the breaking point on whether they did a career in art or kept it as a hobby. The few who chose neither...well they probably came out the worst.


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

I think it's also being honest about the reality of such career and if you are willing to make art no matter the practice you pick thinking of the bad side of the job. I had a really great talk with a friend she has a good balance: she works a job she likes as a set builder, it's not her dream job, but she meets people, it pays her well and it's enjoyable. The best is that it leaves her plenty of time to do what she likes so she has her own workshop and work on design especially clothes at the moment. It's great because she doesn't have the pressure of making money out of this, but she also has the time to really make projects based on her passion! I hope I can achieve such balance


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

One doesn't become an artist by choice... If art is a calling for you, you won't be able to live without it. It's part of you, and whether you do it for profit or just for the sake of doing it or both, it will find its way in your life. My only word of advice is never give it up!

You can do as I did and try "regular jobs", which you might be moderately successful at, but probably will not be passionate about. You will have to decide how you want to proceed, understanding that it's about balancing personal satisfaction with pragmatic decision making. Personally, I do a regular job part time, and do paid art part time, and living this way (while not making me a millionaire) makes me much happier than if I was working full time at a day job, and hey I have enough to eat! 

I won't lie to you, it takes time for everyone, artists or not, to figure out how they want to structure their life. Step one is reflecting on what you want/need, step two is making it happen. Listen to your gut, not the opinions of others, when it comes to determining your goals.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

When not to become artist?

1. If you're a writer. xD
2. Visual art... if your niche is not sought-after by industry. High skill and creativity are must-have. In any case you'll need postpone it all if you have no solid fallback plan. *le ends up living in cardboard box and eating stale stinky-juice swills from trash


----------



## HerpDerpette (May 1, 2016)

voron said:


> motivation in general...I don't finish my works, I get bored with my ideas very quickly, I seem to stay in my comfort zone most of the time and never really try something new.


Inspiration and motivation won't come to you if you don't try something new, you'll never know what will truly work for you. Make small changes eg. different medium, different style, sketches, ideas etc. I used to lack inspiration and motivation with all the uni work but that's ok because I went back into creating stuff afterwards. Sometimes when you find yourself too critical, unmotivated and uninspired over a half done work just take a step back and leave it for a day or two then return to it to fix things, patch it up etc. Sometimes I leave paintings for months because I have other ideas that I need to jot down.


----------

